
Ask HN: What personal data would you volunteer to online retailers? - jawns
Is there some non-sensitive personal data that you don&#x27;t mind sharing with online retailers, if it means they&#x27;re able to better personalize your site experience (e.g. by giving you more relevant product recommendations)?<p>If so, which data points do you think would be most broadly useful for enhancing your online shopping experience on a variety of retail sites?
======
uberman
Can you help me understand what the upside is for me?

Let's say I tell you I am a man. How are you proposing to "enhance my online
shopping experience"?

Since this is "online shopping" I probably came to your site with specific
products or types of products in mind. Are you proposing to offer me "man
based" shipping options?

~~~
jawns
Yes, let's say you arrive on a retail site that sells men's and women's
clothing.

If the retailer knows you're a man, it might recommend men's clothing to you,
rather than women's clothing.

~~~
uberman
So by enhancing my experience, what you mean is running "semi-personalized"
house ads. I already get that enhanced experienced thanks to invasive trackers
and Google's omnipresence. I would not volunteer anything.

